# For the gurus ordering from someone you don't know?



## TRUSTNME (Jan 21, 2018)

Since joining this board and reading about online sourcing.  I have questions and little advise.  I'm not going to sit here and act like I'm Mr. Great or Mr. Know-it-all.  But I do know my gear and how to use it.  I compete in Super Heavy Div.  I fall just below the top 50ish.  Taking off a year to gain more size and tighten detail has set me back in ranking I'm sure.  By now my email and phone should be going crazy for invitational shows.  Instead only a few guest posing are booked. Add that and a career I chose that only a insane person would choose. This is as much as I wish to share on me. 
I just can't understand how anyone can, order from these sources online.  If I'm getting this right, pay by WU,MO, bank info?   Who in there right mind would do that? These people can't be pro athletes?  What are you guys getting out of this that is more important then your health or freedom?  I had two friends and I warned them.  One got a infection so bad he had to get chunk cut out and hooked to a IV for months.  The other was beat for 800.00 and sold plain oil.  I tried to tell them there was a better way but they could not wait for me to return from working abroad.  (So I get it).  But why?  I've seen some of these sites and I'm sure they have the goods, because it's some of the same brands in the underground of the bodybuilding world.  But to buy a bottle that is labeled (Bull Nut Sack Juice) with a bull and matador on the vial?  Dudes real legit steroids is medication.  It comes with inserts, sealed, boxed and vacuum seal stoppers.  Then to think some 17 year old or whatever is all of a sudden a chemist?  Same little sucker hiding behind a laptop 140 lbs soak in wet.  Talking to you like he is King-Ding-A-Ling. I do believe there are real legit pharm stuff getting through.  But I would not want to build a paper trail, with MG, WU, bank records just waiting for my unlucky 1 % visit from LE.   "I guess I am weird" said (the member with the four flaming Asian guys as his picture) on this board.  I just think there is safer ways to get real gear then this.  I'm not offering, not conspiring, just lost?  It's a ton out there.  NY, CA, Vegas, TX, trust me.   For the sources out there that are legit, more power to you.  I'm not against it, I'm with you.  Just wanted to see at what point in a man's life that he puts his guard down for something that very few really know what their doing.  Football, baseball players, and athletes I can understand.  We all like MMA, boxing ect, the violence is what entertains us.  Go back in time I would want to be a gladiator.  I'm sure 99.9% have no clue what the hell they are doing.  Hey Truth:  (IT WILL MAKE YOU STERILE, YES IT WIL RAISE, BLLOD PRESSURE, YES IT WILL MESS UP YOUR LIVER), all those nice little things.  Your saying, well why are you doing them?  I learned the hard way, I have my family and I'm not 19-20's.  The biggest things people don't know, (WE ALL SEE DOCTORS E3M WITH BLOOD WORK),  I have 5 doctors, not because of issues but to stay on top of blood work. Half guys don't go to doctors and want to become their own by reading.  problem with that is everyone reacts different.  There is guys that get big off of 50-80 mg of anavar.  Everyone is different.  there are Genetic Freaks all over.  Please don't blow smoke up my butt and I promise i will tell you every issue I have seen and any issues I've had.  Just tell me what makes a man step in to this unknown area?  Was he picked on all his life.  No matter how much muscle you are what you are in your head.  Muscle may have people guessing but small people would love to kick your butt and brag.  GO VIKINGS!!!


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 21, 2018)

Just a few weeks ago there was a member talking about HGH for 405.00.  Just kept asking really crazy questions. Well turns out to be he said (17) after I put him in fear, after he PM me I explain how he would screw his life up.  Also explain to him how we are grown men here and he could jam someone here up.  He contact me  8 hours straight on and off. Explaining how sorry he was sorry.  Really scary to think this getting into the hands of kids.


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2018)

Will you please post some photos? You're the biggest guy on the board and we all want to see. You said you'd take some many weeks ago. Thank you.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 22, 2018)

damn dude...decaf is always an option


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 22, 2018)

1) No one asked you for your advise
2) All of your posts are pretty much worthless
3) You could not pick a winning team if your life depended on it (0 for 2 on football pics)
4) #50 Super Heavy?  Is that out of 50?
5) Go get a script from your doctor for gear
6) You were weird, now your just odd.....



TRUSTNME said:


> Since joining this board and reading about online sourcing.  I have questions and little advise.  I'm not going to sit here and act like I'm Mr. Great or Mr. Know-it-all.  But I do know my gear and how to use it.  I compete in Super Heavy Div.  I fall just below the top 50ish.  Taking off a year to gain more size and tighten detail has set me back in ranking I'm sure.  By now my email and phone should be going crazy for invitational shows.  Instead only a few guest posing are booked. Add that and a career I chose that only a insane person would choose. This is as much as I wish to share on me.
> I just can't understand how anyone can, order from these sources online.  If I'm getting this right, pay by WU,MO, bank info?   Who in there right mind would do that? These people can't be pro athletes?  What are you guys getting out of this that is more important then your health or freedom?  I had two friends and I warned them.  One got a infection so bad he had to get chunk cut out and hooked to a IV for months.  The other was beat for 800.00 and sold plain oil.  I tried to tell them there was a better way but they could not wait for me to return from working abroad.  (So I get it).  But why?  I've seen some of these sites and I'm sure they have the goods, because it's some of the same brands in the underground of the bodybuilding world.  But to buy a bottle that is labeled (Bull Nut Sack Juice) with a bull and matador on the vial?  Dudes real legit steroids is medication.  It comes with inserts, sealed, boxed and vacuum seal stoppers.  Then to think some 17 year old or whatever is all of a sudden a chemist?  Same little sucker hiding behind a laptop 140 lbs soak in wet.  Talking to you like he is King-Ding-A-Ling. I do believe there are real legit pharm stuff getting through.  But I would not want to build a paper trail, with MG, WU, bank records just waiting for my unlucky 1 % visit from LE.   "I guess I am weird" said (the member with the four flaming Asian guys as his picture) on this board.  I just think there is safer ways to get real gear then this.  I'm not offering, not conspiring, just lost?  It's a ton out there.  NY, CA, Vegas, TX, trust me.   For the sources out there that are legit, more power to you.  I'm not against it, I'm with you.  Just wanted to see at what point in a man's life that he puts his guard down for something that very few really know what their doing.  Football, baseball players, and athletes I can understand.  We all like MMA, boxing ect, the violence is what entertains us.  Go back in time I would want to be a gladiator.  I'm sure 99.9% have no clue what the hell they are doing.  Hey Truth:  (IT WILL MAKE YOU STERILE, YES IT WIL RAISE, BLLOD PRESSURE, YES IT WILL MESS UP YOUR LIVER), all those nice little things.  Your saying, well why are you doing them?  I learned the hard way, I have my family and I'm not 19-20's.  The biggest things people don't know, (WE ALL SEE DOCTORS E3M WITH BLOOD WORK),  I have 5 doctors, not because of issues but to stay on top of blood work. Half guys don't go to doctors and want to become their own by reading.  problem with that is everyone reacts different.  There is guys that get big off of 50-80 mg of anavar.  Everyone is different.  there are Genetic Freaks all over.  Please don't blow smoke up my butt and I promise i will tell you every issue I have seen and any issues I've had.  Just tell me what makes a man step in to this unknown area?  Was he picked on all his life.  No matter how much muscle you are what you are in your head.  Muscle may have people guessing but small people would love to kick your butt and brag.  GO VIKINGS!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 22, 2018)

People get desperate and literally have no other options. They're scared to make friends in real life and ask for them. Millenials have been spoiled with going on to the Internet and getting whatever they want so they think getting steroids should be that easy also. It's retarded I don't understand it either. These people could pit gasoline in a vial and send it to you.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 22, 2018)

I haven't been around for a while, but I've seen a lot of bro's on this dude. Has the last 100 and something post been that bad!? lol!

Bro, I don't know you. I haven't seen the other stuff you've posted yet, so no judgment from me, YET. I would like to see a photo though. This post stands alone as far as wanting me to see how all this knowledge and experience has changed you physically. I stand with my other bro's in wanting to see a pic. I'll hold my judgement till then.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 22, 2018)

This thread I posted should require pictures. The base I workout don’t allow pictures.   All I have is my profolio. I did post a picture and a very good man on this  I sent pictures. He urge me unless I don’t my exposing my personal life on YouTube  ect. Don’t do it. For many reasons here I want shared my picture. the picture. Shares the picture with a 17 year old. Contacted me and told me I was a certain person they’ve seen at a certain show. I ignored rather then to answer him.   Being a God fearing man. Christ was not excepted or believe in his own town.  Jesus healed the sick on Sunday and was told he healed by way of Beelzebub,  (Satan).  I am in no way the status of God. So far I’ve posted things I have personally experience  I know this is a discussion board and everyone will have their feeling. That’s cool. Some are not even close, when they talk about gear. So I Def don’t want to see their picks.  You may said if you got nothing to hide post.  I have a lot to hide the bread winter , protect my family and Identy at all cost. After one of the members here who I’m getting to know well, said he found me in seconds and said watch the picture posting.  Lucky it was a throwaway  from partner. So please respect my privacy on that part .  I have no reason to like. This can’t be made up. Throw few anti estrogen  pictures and people saw throgh that.  If I sent the picture, guarantee i’d Get that’s not him. This is the most I’ve communicated since being back on Homeland soil. I see things at home are not what most of us thought we would be returning to. I got my issues other then the chip on so many peoples shoulders I can mentally ostracize anywhere.   When I read anything I take what I can use, what I can’t. I nentally delete later.  Sorry not posting picture


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you feel free to judge[  this is while I have thst biblical event. I’ll be judge wheather I post a picture or not. I speak based on my experience and not reading from sites and books.  The recent bodybuilder who passed Rich P  he spoke from truth and was pretty much blacked balled for it. We have to sign contracts and lie on supplements that we don’t know if they work. I sign 5 years to not say anything negative about a certain protein supplement   Rich had tons of cash. He told many to go F themselves. He knew that was the end of his bodybuilding career. Dave Palumbo didn’t make pro scene. You can’t make any of this up unless you eat and live it. Hey if you feel their is no Merit. Go to more exciting thread. No one yes has answered  my questions. I see guys openly posting  and telling how they send money. Like some are having a problem with this. I have questions how one orders abroad. I can see if you know them personally.  Guess I’ll never know  I picked this section because rules state it is proper place. 

I've seen a lot of bro's on this dude. Has the last 100 and something post been that bad!? lol!

Bro, I don't know you. I haven't seen the other stuff you've posted yet, so no judgment from me, YET. I would like to see a photo though. This post stands alone as far as wanting me to see how all this knowledge and experience has changed you physically. I stand with my other bro's in wanting to see a pic. I'll hold my judgement till then.[/QUOTE]


----------



## automatondan (Jan 22, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Thank you feel free to judge[  this is while I have thst biblical event. I’ll be judge wheather I post a picture or not. I speak based on my experience and not reading from sites and books.  The recent bodybuilder who passed Rich P  he spoke from truth and was pretty much blacked balled for it. We have to sign contracts and lie on supplements that we don’t know if they work. I sign 5 years to not say anything negative about a certain protein supplement   Rich had tons of cash. He told many to go F themselves. He knew that was the end of his bodybuilding career. Dave Palumbo didn’t make pro scene. You can’t make any of this up unless you eat and live it. Hey if you feel their is no Merit. Go to more exciting thread. No one yes has answered  my questions. I see guys openly posting  and telling how they send money. Like some are having a problem with this. I have questions how one orders abroad. I can see if you know them personally.  Guess I’ll never know  I picked this section because rules state it is proper place.
> 
> I've seen a lot of bro's on this dude. Has the last 100 and something post been that bad!? lol!
> 
> Bro, I don't know you. I haven't seen the other stuff you've posted yet, so no judgment from me, YET. I would like to see a photo though. This post stands alone as far as wanting me to see how all this knowledge and experience has changed you physically. I stand with my other bro's in wanting to see a pic. I'll hold my judgement till then.


[/QUOTE]

Hey sorry if we have been rough with our "welcoming".... A lot of guys are just jealous... I like your natural sense of work-ethic, where were you born and raised?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2018)

I was not only getting bloods in but imagining of kidneys and liver.

My Doc knew she couldn't stop me and knew how much it meant to me so she kept things in check, most my teammates and friends don't do so and are reckless.


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2018)

You're pretty defensive bro. We just wanted to see greatness, not crucify you. 

Whats the base you work on?


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 23, 2018)

Busting balls is ok.  I've had men wearing green hats, yelling in my face with spit flying and wasn't a damn thing I could do, but  hold my bag in the air and keep it moving and God forbid I lower my arms or drop my bag in the muddy waters.  But that is behind me , as I previously said this board is therapy for me. I was born in North Jersey, where death was just a way of life.  No father.  I promised my mom a lot of things.  Which I thank God I did not follow through on, (one was vengeance on my dad).  But I did get my education and got her a better life with what time she had left.  I turned my anger into a positive.  I learn  good from the oldest book in the history of man.  Perfect I'm far from trust worthy, I owe that to about 100,000 or more men that went through the same S _i_ I was went through in different parts of the world.  Come back home and sometimes I feel like I was treated better with the bad guys. LOL, they didn't back stab you, they came right at you. Torture is not an excuse to be weak. Only you can define with by your actions. Please guys, don't misunderstand me about this thread.  I'm the last one to cast stones.  There is a Pastor name Joel Osteen, I'm going to guess billions of dollars he makes. He goes on TV and preaches how great things are and how great you can have them. His tone of voice and smile will take you away, add his beautiful blonde wife and life is great. We  love to have our ears tickled hearing how great we are and how we help so many people. I will be the first to say some Christians try to be so Godly that their no earthly good. Life is not as great as Pastor Osteen leads his viewers to believe.  The problem is they all know it an we wonder why no one wants to go to church.  We are no better then non believers. we are saved by grace alone.  So getting back to steroids, I would be No Damn Good if I sit hear and agreed with everything posted or written on steroids.  Rich Piana, as crazy as he was, and the beef him and a few of my friends had.  I still respected him for telling the truth.  He didn't tell everything about himself and I don't know his personal stuff.  It is none of my business. Only thing I didn't agree with was his F-bombs!!   Hard-core or semi-hardcore  don't like to always touch on personal habits.  All I ask is no pictures.  You don't have to entertain the post I write.  I was taught take what you can use and disregard the rest.  I'm no way knocking sources, I was just never exposed to them.  I'm 110 % for juice. Just read, study get a medical book, not just muscle boards. learn for guidance.  Your best knowledge will come from trial and error.  No one has your body.  I've seen guys grow off just anavar or just SUS 250.  two things I can't grow off alone.  Kevin Levrone, saw paying in his band one night.  He could not have been more then 180-190.  Four five days later, this dude was over 200 lbs.  his receptors just sucks whatever he use up like crazy.  Hope I did not offend anyone.  Just be safe getting it.  I'm sure you know better then me.  I just never went that route.

                                                                               RESPECT    

Hey sorry if we have been rough with our "welcoming".... A lot of guys are just jealous... I like your natural sense of work-ethic, where were you born and raised?[/QUOTE]


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry, Jin.  I'm not greatness.  This is just who I am.  To be someone else I would be tough.  





Jin said:


> You're pretty defensive bro. We just wanted to see greatness, not crucify you.
> 
> Whats the base you work on?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 23, 2018)

Go patriots


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes I get that done.  Long as no issues and AST and ALT they both measure enzymes that your liver releases in response to damage or disease.  I use UDCA or TUDCA.  Milk thistle is for a already healthy liver.  Alcohol, C17 alpha alkylated all damage liver.  The orals are worst, injects will also do damage.  Blood work does help.  I went for years without doctors.  The Big boys said be smart.    





SFGiants said:


> I was not only getting bloods in but imagining of kidneys and liver.
> 
> My Doc knew she couldn't stop me and knew how much it meant to me so she kept things in check, most my teammates and friends don't do so and are reckless.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 23, 2018)

They won!!!  Congrats





Yaya said:


> Go patriots


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm guessing you like to write? Lol hey man it if is therapy for you and it helps release some tension let it ride.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2018)

Gear.......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2018)

im just glad we have gurus here..Not much pro genetics but gurus


----------



## Jada (Jan 23, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> 1) No one asked you for your advise
> 2) All of your posts are pretty much worthless
> 3) You could not pick a winning team if your life depended on it (0 for 2 on football pics)
> 4) #50 Super Heavy?  Is that out of 50?
> ...



#6 for me.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 24, 2018)

I've read this post twice and I'm still confused. I do however understand the OP's stats. I too would like to see pics. Not cause I don't believe you but because those are awesome stats. 
3 years ago I was 256lbs with about 8-10% bf the last 4 weeks of a Prop/ Tren Ace/Slin cycle. Just want to see what I might have looked like had I gained 30 more pounds.
Good for you.


----------

